# [SOLVED] DZisiejsze blokady :(

## dylon

Witam.

Zrobilem sobie dzisiaj emerge --sync i przy probie update system (emerge -uDNavt system) widze:

```

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.1)        

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2)                                                                                                    

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2)                                                                                                  

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.1)         

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.1)      

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2)                                                                                               

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2)                                                                                                 

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2)                                                                                           

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.1)        

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2)                                                           

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.1)        

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.1)      

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2)                                                                     

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.1)  

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.1)         

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2)                                                                           

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2)                                    
```

Orientuje sie ktos moze co z tym zrobic?

Nie chce na razie wywalac calego qt zeby go pozniej znow kompilowac, gdyby sie okazalo, ze to nie to...

Na moj rozum to troche dziwne, ze pakiety blokuja sie wzajemnie, tym bardziej, ze sa w tych samych wersjach...

----------

## dylon

Teraz juz zglupialem  :Very Happy: 

Recznie emergowalem inne pakiety wskazywane przez update systemu i... konflikty z qt w roli glownej zniknely. Tak w_ogole, to dopiero teraz wpadlem, ze w_ogole ich przeciez nie powinno byc w "system"...

I teraz najlepsze  :Smile: 

przy update world.. wszystkie pakiety qt... ladnie chca sie update-owac bez kolizji...

Portage mnie wyjatkowo dzis zadziwia  :Very Happy: 

Jakies pomysly dlaczego najpierw tak straszylo?  :Smile: 

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Garrappachc

Może właśnie przez system zamiast world?

----------

## marden24

eselect news list all

i przeczytać: 2009-09-27-qt-use-changes

----------

## dylon

 *marden24 wrote:*   

> eselect news list all
> 
> i przeczytać: 2009-09-27-qt-use-changes

 

Dopiero dzisiaj mialem jakiegos news-a (od dluzszego czasu) i byl on o upgrade mysql do 5.1... o qt nie mialem...

----------

